
High-fidelity record of Earth's climate history puts current changes in context - Brajeshwar
https://phys.org/news/2020-09-high-fidelity-earth-climate-history-current.html
======
wombatmobile
Anthropomorphic climate change is a function of population and CO2 emissions
per capita.

With earth's population projected to increase by 50% over today's number of
7.5 billion by 2100, and economic growth a central tenet of all major
economies, it's difficult to see that temperature gradient being arrested.

By 2100, the world’s population is projected to reach approximately 10.9
billion

[https://www.pewresearch.org/fact-tank/2019/06/17/worlds-
popu...](https://www.pewresearch.org/fact-tank/2019/06/17/worlds-population-
is-projected-to-nearly-stop-growing-by-the-end-of-the-century/)

~~~
schwartzworld
100 corporations do 70% of the polluting.

~~~
wombatmobile
That's true, and if we could just arrest their CEOs and shut the companies all
down, the problem would be solved.

The complication is that the customer base of those 100 corporations extends
to every human being on the planet. Take Exxon Mobil for example. They extract
the oil which is refined into gasoline which soccer moms buy for the SUVs they
use to take their kids to school and soccer.

Most soccer moms don't like global warming, but they still pay Exxon Mobil's
affiliates $70 a week. There are a lot of soccer moms. They all love their
kids and don't want them to miss out on soccer. That's why the CEO of Exxon
Mobil gets paid $25 million a year, and climate change is still a problem.

